# Shop air cleaner, to buy or to build?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you recommend to buy or to build a shop air cleaner?
Which one would be more economical?
I tend to prefer to build it just for the fun of it.
I know that many LJers choose to build their own, I would like to hear from them.
I know that other LJers choose the buy theirs, I also would like to hear from them.
If I build one, can I make it as effective as a commercial one?
What filters to use for maximum "air cleaning"? 
Are 3M Filtrete good enough?
Do I need to use HEPA filters?
Should I use a 3 speed attic fan or something else?
My shop is 24×30x10= 7200 cubic feet, how scfm do I need?
I know that someone else asked the question last week but I could not find the answer: where can I find the switch and time dealt for the fan motor which allows me to select the three speed and to let the fan run after I live the shop? 
Should I suck or exhaust the air through the filters?
A short while ago someone posted about electrostatic filters (precipitators) for a wood shop, what was the conclusion of the conversation? I remember that a LJ was concern about the dust causing shorts in the filter and staring a fire. Is this a real concern?

Thank you for reading and for your answers. 
I truly appreciate your help.
Have a blessed day.
Bertrand


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought one, and I built one. They both work well.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

SawSucker,
So what is the best solution?
To know hat you have two air cleaners is nice bu tit does not really help me.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I plan on doing this http://woodgears.ca/dust/air_cleaner.html because i can't afford a commercial one, and i have an extra house fan.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I paid $175 for mine from Grizzly. I think they are now about $200. It works well for me. It has a washable pre- filter and a washable bag filter. If you can find a source for a bag filter and a free fan it might pay to build one. I would not worry about multi speeds. Most likely you will run it on one speed all the time anyway. A squirrel cage type fan is best. Propeller fans do not work as well for this purpose. Mine has no time delay either, just an on/off switch. I have a 22'x13' shop and my 550 cfm unit cleans the air quickly. You will want to filter the air before it hits the fan so have the filters upstream of the fan. Mine hangs from the ceiling so that it does not take up any shop floor space.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Most filtration systems suck the air through the filters.

I plan to build my one. I have a friend that works in HVAC and asked him to find me a "blower" out of a furnace they are replacing. I will use a 1" pleated filter from a home center and then a MERV 13 if not 15 filter that I can order. I plan to leave enough space to add another 1" filter between the existing two. Plywood construction with aluminum angle to reinforce the joints. It will hang from the ceiling. I don't really see the use / need for multiple speeds, but since the fan will support them and I have plenty of used rotary switches that I have taken out of electronic equipment I will wire one in. If you do this make sure that the switch is rated at the voltage (120V) and maximum current draw. I don't have a delay off timer in stock, I can always add one later. If the home centers don't have any look for a electronics part supplier in your area and see what they have.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim thank you for your reply, 
How do you reach the filters to clean them ?
I am thinking on installing mine a system of rope and pulleys so that I can lower it to clean the filters.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jap, do you understand that this fan you want to build did not really work.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Sawsucker would tell you, but it"s too much work, and you're not worth his time. Maybe if you slipped him a $20….....

I bought the Rockler air cleaner and am pretty pleased with it. I had to do a little work on it to get the filter to seal properly, but it wasn't a big deal. The remote control is a nice feature as well.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have one of the JET air filters works great. I have never used on anything except high speed, so I agree if you build one skip the multi-speed. The timing feature I do use every time. I always leave it on about 30 minutes after I leave the shop and it shuts off automatically. A time delay relay is easy to wire in if you build you're own.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

b2rtch says "How do you reach the filters to clean them ?"

I plan to use a ladder I store in the shop. I figure to replace the outside filter monthly hoping that it will catch most of the large particles and save the more expensive filter for the small particles.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

for the more economically minded woodworkers, there are solutions like this that are cheap and almost as effective as much pricier air filters, at least according to wood magazine.










and the controlling switched outlet before:










controlling switched outlet after air filter install:










one day, i'll change that 1 hour timer to this, but right now, i'm too cheap!:

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Dimmers-Switches-Outlets-Timers/h_d1/N-5yc1vZc334/R-202788262/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UPGDwx1_uSo


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I clean my outer filter at least every 2 weeks, but I'm in my shop every day. I bought 2 washable filters and rotate them. My filter is about 8' off the floor, so a short stepladder is all I need to get to the filter.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I built mine, couldn't be easier. I used a reclaimed blower from a furnace we had replaced at work, put it in the center of a plywood cabinet sized to fit the filters I used. The front (discharge) side had a cheap fiberglass filter just to cover the opening. I used 20X25 furnace filter, 3 of them. The first was a cheap pleated filter, the second one a Filtrete red, the third one a Filtrete Ultra-Allergen. Having them stacked that way not only did a good job filtering, but made the most expensive ones last longer. The cabinet had a sliding door on the bottom, so I would slide it over and the filters would come out for replacement. I'd post a pic, but I left it in the shop I had when we moved. But for about $20 for the everything bit the filters, it worked very well. The blower I used was a 240V 4 speed, but I only used the 2 lower speeds. It would completely clean the shop air in about 90 minutes. The biggest use it had was getting the dust out for me to start finishing something.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought a jet air cleaner several years ago and uang it in my shop ceiling of 10'. Easy to change with a ladder.
I also built 3 boxes that use fan cage blowers that are wall mounted in my sanding room. If you build your own be sure to make a large enough panel that can accomodate replacing the blower if necessary. Most of the time they are used units from someones upgreade or repair so no telling the life expectancy.
I also just recently bought a second Jet unit on Craigslist for $150 so I am about as maxed out on air cleaners…but you can never have air that is too clean.

A friend was able to get me 10 blower units so I have 7 spares. If you decide to build your own be sure to use 3 filters. At first I bought several of the washable electrostatic filters and disccovered thsy are not very efficient as the pleated paper units…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a Delta air cleaner and use filters from Wynn Environmental. I works great. I was thinking about building one at the time, but decided my time was better spent building other things and just got the Delta on sale from Amazon. I also like the fact that it hangs from the ceiling and doesn't take up any precious floor space. The remote control and timer is great feature.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I own a grizzly but this is the wrong way to approach dust collection once the dust is in the air then it becomes a health risk. Dust collection should start at the source before it floats around in the air. My grizzly works but if I had it to do again I'd speed the money to make my DC system more efficient with more drops.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Ambient air cleaners are certainly in addition to, not a replacement for, dedicated dust collection. I have a dust collector connected to all my stationary equipment and use a shop vac on smaller equipment like circular saws and sanders.. Even with those precautions, I still run the air cleaner whenever I'm working in the shop. I've noticed my finishes have far fewer dust nibs since I've started that practice.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have made 2, and bought 1 from Powermatic.. I got 3 furnace fan/motors off of CL for $20. One is hanging in my garage, ( pics in my workshop)  here's the other.  Having 1 up high and the other low is effective.

If you make it, you can make it how you need it. They all use standard filters that I can get at Lowes or Home Depot.

I can recommend the PM 1200. I've had issues with their customer service, but the product is a good one. I have no experience with other brands.

I have so far been able to keep the mess in the basement. I use a d/c at the source as much as possible, and clean up often. I believe that if you wait til quitting time to clean up, you 're keeping the dust stirred up all the time.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies, they greatly help but I have the feeling to be turning around: DC/filter/DC/filter and round and round.
Thank you toolie for the link the the GE time delay switch, I like it.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Jim, I think that it's unrealistic to think that a dust collector will capture all the dust in a shop, some machines are very difficult to capture dust from. You've been reading too much Bill Pentz. I don't regret having an air filtration unit plus dust collection, I think that they work well together.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not believe that Jim says that all fine dust can be capture at the source but that he says that this is where it needs to begin.
He air filtration is the icing on the cake.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have all the store bought DC's so I guess I'd build one for my remaining needs which is to have a filter about 24" x12" to set on my bench while I'm sanding. I could use my HF DC on it. It's the major source of dust in my shop.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Anymore answers?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

There is no one solution to dust collection…but rather a combination of whatever you can possibly do to catch it before it settles. I have an adjustable down draft table hooked to my cyclone in the sanding room in addition to 3 in-wall homemade units…and dust still will escape… Important…Wear a good dust mask also…


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

What Greg said, wear a good dust mask for your health. Use the dust collector and the air filtration unit to keep your shop as clean as it's going to get, which I need to do because we park our vehicle in there also, plus I like a fairly clean and organized shop.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bert, I built/rebuilt mine from a used office "smoking room" air cleaner. When our office went completely non-smoking, the cleaner was gonna be pitched in the dumpster. NOT! I can use this puppy.
Took out all the charcoal filters, replaced 'em with flex foam and mesh dust filters.
Might not be as efficient as a commercial unit, but it sure picks up a bunch of airborn junk.
Price was right. FREE!
Bill


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

if you put your DCin a corner you can construct a framework for the filters that will complete a clothset for the DC and the DC will provide the power for cleaning the air. plumb in a thein dropout box outside the "closet"


----------

